# 74th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Shoot. Forgot to post this. It's tonight! Hopefully, CMan will have some pics for us tomorrow?! It's at GrillSmith's, where I think a few of you got to?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000149675

And Andy from Idaho.... sent goodies...... :woohoo:

See you tonight, Stan!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I was at GrillSmith's during the 1st annual CR Herf. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. Thought we made it there one night? You were there on business, though?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another fun night!

We did have a .... uuttuummm..... female..... kinda crash the deal .... I was so surprised that she stayed for the WHOLE NIGHT..... :roll:

At least she was very sweet and quite a looker..... :lol:

and she does look MUCH nicer in Walnut's hat... than he does.... barley hahaha

http://imageshack.us

And we did pass out all of Andy's fine gifts..... most of us got 2 and 3 smokes.... 

THANKS AGAIN ANDY!!!!!!



I was traveling today and got back in town just in time for LSB... so I had no Nikon on me.... sorry ... all I have to post is the boobies girl... :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont see a wedding ring on that girl... 8)


----------



## Beez (May 29, 2007)

Hope you guys had a good time tonight. Wish I could have been down there. It almost made it above freezing today. Downright balmy, compared to what it has been. Did get to see the full eclipse of the full moon tonight, though. I think I'd still rather have been there! Hope everybody found something they liked. :beerchug: 

Beez


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you, Andy! So nice of you to think of us!
Yes, the young lady was 25 years old. There were only 6 of us. Nice small group. Weather cooperated......must have been mid-60's?


----------

